# pickled eggs



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Recently, at work we have been on a pickled egg kick. Most use old pickle brine but I tried to make some on my own. they were ok. Anybody have any good ideas or recipes they would like to share?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The spicier the better...watching this one for a good recipe too.

Goob's gotta have one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are three good ones, I prefer the last one best:

Ingredients: 
2 dozen hard boiled eggs (peeled) 
4 cups vinegar 
1 jar or can jalapenos 
1 onion 
1 cup water 
1 tablespoon tabasco 
1 tablespoon salt

Directions:
Bring ingredients to a boil. In sealable jar pour over peeled eggs. Let sit for 3 days to 3 months. Shake onece a day while chanting "Ya eggs are great, eh?". Serve with salt, pepper, Tabasco, and a beer...
.............................................................

Ingredients: 
2 dozen hard boiled eggs, peeled 
16 oz. jar yellow chiles with juice 
16 oz. white vinegar 
1 clove garlic 
dash of cayenne 
1 1/2 teaspoons of salt 
1 teaspoon pepper

Directions:
Just combine all these ingredients in a lidded glass jug and keep in the refrigerator. Allow them to steep at least 24 hours before serving. Serve with your favorite Mexican cerveza. Ole!
.............................................................

Ingredients:
1 onion, sliced into rings 
3 to 4 dozen hard boiled eggs, shelled 
5 generous pinches mustard seed 
5 generous pinches dill seed 
1 jar sliced jalepeno peppers (look for the ones imported from Mexico or in the "ethnic" section) 
1 jar habenaro peppers (look in the same place, or use equivalent amount of fresh ones in the produce section) 
5 generous pinches red pepper seeds 
10 dashes Tabasco 
3 regular pinches of alum (not real sure what this is for) 
5 generous pinches of black pepper or peppercorns 
5 generous pinches of garlic or 5 cloves fresh garlic 
4 big handfuls of sliced carrots

Directions:
Boil everything but the eggs in vinegar for 20 minutes. Trick spouse, children, friends, pets into smelling the concoction while it's boiling. Laugh loudly. Use enough vinegar to cover other ingredients - use the juice from the jars of peppers, too. Put eggs in jar(s). [I've actually put 1 or 2 eggs in a small canning jar as a "gift."] Pour boiled mixture over the eggs. Top off with vinegar. Let sit 2 weeks, minimum. 
Serve with beer. Lots of beer


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

the ones i made were similar to some here. I did not measure. I started with vinegar and eggs then added onions, minced garlic, red pepper, salt, dry mustard, black pepper, and curry. I let them sit for 3 weeks and they were just a little to sour so I added more eggs and enough sugar to take some of the edge off the vinegar. After another couple weeks they were pretty good. I prefer the sweeter ones.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I usually make a bunch of pickled eggs in the spring. Come the deer hunt, they are ready to eat and pickled all the way through the yolk. I have a huge 2 gallon jar I use that holds about a bazillion eggs.

Eggs
Lot's of garlic. Fresh garlic, peeled and smashed to get the juice a flowin'.
Left over pickle brine and yellow chili pepper juice. I'll then top off with vinegar once all the ingredients are added.
A few large carrots, cut into thick 3/4" slices.
A couple of habenero peppers.
Fresh dill.
A couple teaspoons of pickling spice- peppercorns included.
Fresh sliced beet (optional).

Once pickled, I'll eat 'em with a little salt and pepper. Chase 'em down with an iced cold beer (bottled of course)

:EAT:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

_/O _/O


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you need to keep these refrigerated once pickled?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I always keep my homemade pickled eggs refrigerated. If eggs are left at room temperature for too long you always have a risk of bacteria growth. 

Then again, you'll see pickled eggs left out in the jar in stores and bars at room temperature for weeks. Maybe the salt and high acidity of the brine helps to resist bacteria?

I think they taste better refridgerated anyhow.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like to add a word of cation about using too many fresh Habeneros. I have made this mistake before and lets just say they were heaven going in, and HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! coming out.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for this one! I started raising chickens and they should be laying soon. Im sure we will have plenty of extras for pickling. We always pickle peppers from the garden, I may try one of those recipes first.


----------

